# Sleep Apnea and VAC



## Stoker (21 Oct 2010)

I have been just diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnea and have been prescribed a CPAP machine. The condition never existed before I joined the military. I read that it could be caused by exposure to a heavy dust and solvents, which my workplace is full of and been exposed to for many years. I checked the VAC site and they do list sleep apnea as a claimable condition. Anyone out there know of a successful claim in regards to that condition with VAC.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Oct 2010)

I don't know you so please do not take this as a personal insult or attack. 

Sleep apnea in our population is more likely cause by being overweight, extra tissue around and below the chin and in the throat area. Literally hundreds of CF pers (and millions of Canadians) have OSA, not many are cause by service.

Heavy dust and solvents are more likely to cause lung issues, and usually it does not show up until many years of exposure and several years post exposure.

I am not saying you do not have a legitimate claim, just that your claim is possibly unlikely given the medical facts.


----------



## medicineman (21 Oct 2010)

RP beat me to it - if you're going to try to claim it based on occupational exposure, best have your ducks in a row.  I could see it caused by exposure if you were diagnosed with Central Sleep Apnea, as there is something wrong with the respiratory centre - OSA is caused by something being in the way.  Sometimes they're mixed.

Good luck to you - I'm unaware of anyone that's put in a claim, so please keep us in the loop.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## wings1 (3 May 2015)

Has anyone on here had their claim for sleep apnea approved I filed a claim in Feb for severe sleep apnea . I have been hearing that its very difficult to be awarded a favorable decision . I would love to hear other peoples experiences with this .


----------



## RobA (3 May 2015)

Not trying to be a dick, but I cannot possibly imagine how sleep apnea could be service related. And even if it was, I cannot imagine how yoou could prove it.

Remember, VAC doesn't work on the honor system, where they start from the assumption that your condition is service related unless they can prove otherwise. It's the opposite, they expect you to be able to prove it. If yoou can't, your going to be denied.


----------



## blackberet17 (4 May 2015)

Agree with Rider Pride and medicineman, in ref to having your ducks in a row.

Mayo Clinic has some good, basic information on sleep apnea: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/sleep-apnea/basics/risk-factors/con-20020286. It's also a generally accepted medical resource used by the Department and VRAB, along with The Merck Manual: http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/pulmonary-disorders/sleep-apnea/obstructive-sleep-apnea

Claims I have seen across my desk are typically relating sleep apnea to another claimed condition, such as PTSD, hypertension, and gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD). This is most often due to the medications prescribed in the treatment of the primary conditions, and their side effects.

A straight-up claim of sleep apnea as related to exposure to solvents and particulates will require a strong medical opinion establishing such a service relationship.


----------



## wings1 (4 May 2015)

mine is not related to exposure it is connected to Gerd


----------



## blackberet17 (6 May 2015)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I read that it could be caused by exposure to a heavy dust and solvents, which my workplace is full of and been exposed to for many years. I checked the VAC site and they do list sleep apnea as a claimable condition.



That's why I mentioned it.

In any case, you stand a better chance with OSA as a consequence of GERD. If you haven't already, you'll want to submit a list of your medications. As it never hurts to do a little research, look of the side effects of your meds, and see if they may also cause OSA. Those can be submitted as well.


----------

